# Chess players in Paris



## Elie (Sep 11, 2014)

This chess duel on a Mercedes trunk near the Saint-Germain church is exactly the kind of scenes I look for when I'm shooting on the streets.


----------



## timor (Sep 11, 2014)

This one is hilarious. And you've got another fellow photographer to.


----------



## Elie (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeah he had an old Nikon film camera. I think it was an F3 but I'm not 100% sure. It looked ace.


----------



## Fred Berg (Sep 11, 2014)

A pity you didn't stick around until a move or two had been made. Very nice all the same.


----------



## Elie (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks Fred!


----------



## timor (Sep 12, 2014)

Elie said:


> Yeah he had an old Nikon film camera. I think it was an F3 but I'm not 100% sure. It looked ace.


Even better, a fellow film shooter. I can play chess with him and go for shoot to.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 12, 2014)

it's a nice picture


----------



## annamaria (Sep 12, 2014)

I like it.


----------



## Elie (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 13, 2014)

Very nice.  I really like what I've seen of your work so far!


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice street shot.  Here are chess players in NYC.  In Central Park, not exactly on the street.


----------



## Elie (Sep 13, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> Very nice.  I really like what I've seen of your work so far!



Thank you! There is more coming!


----------



## kdthomas (Sep 16, 2014)

Great moment! Chess on the trunk of a taxi ... that says it all, man ... You just can't stage this stuff!

Nor would you want to


----------

